# BAW Club! :o( Monday



## Sambatiki

Hi Everyone.

Hope you all had a good weekend??


----------



## baby.love

Hiya , well my weekend was pretty rubbish :( i am still feeling ill and to top it all off i have veins popping up everywhere which rival arnies! such an attractive look NOT!
How was everyone elses weekend? xx


----------



## Reedy

Morning :hug:

Had a good weekend had a night out with the girls saturday & spent all day sunday at my mums with a hangover :dohh:
Just looking forward to 2moro now bcus Hubby is coming home :happydance:
Hope everyone had a good one x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Baby.love and reedy.

Baby.love - Whats up with the vein thing??? 

Reedy - Glad you had a good weekend with the girls. I went out on saturday with a friend who is also TTC. We had a fab night discussing CM etc :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: i have not got a clue whats going on with the veins..all i know is the twins are looking very veiny and my arms and palms of my hands!! Maybe i am an alien or something as i have never noticed them before lol


----------



## Sambatiki

baby.love - Maybe you should get them checked out!!??


----------



## baby.love

Yeah i think i'll just keep an eye on them for now. Been feeling sicky for a few days so maybe thats why i have them..who knows?!


----------



## Sambatiki

baby.love - It could be a :bfp: my boobs went really veiny??!!! oooohhhh this could be exciting!! :rofl: :dance:


----------



## baby.love

oooohhhh dont say things like that :rofl: I did poas last night just for the sake of it and this morning there was a really faint line, but it was well after the time limit obviously and so i assume it was an evap! AF isnt due till sat/sun so will just have to see...I think its highly unlikely tho as i only came off the pill last month.


----------



## Sambatiki

Baby.love - That sounds promising!!! God how can you be so calm??? When will you next test.


----------



## baby.love

Oh trust me i am so not calm!! I have been having cramps for a week and sicky plus headaches! and now i am all veiny!! Gosh aint i sexy! :rofl: I think it may just wait till the weekend and then test that way i can be sure xxx


----------



## buffycat

sambatiki - i love your new piccie!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi ladies :hi:

I finally worked out how to get a pic up!! :happydance:

Baby.love - what cycle day are you on? sounds to me like a BFP is on the cards!!


I didn't do anything at the weekend (suprise suprise!) but im a bit limited with options when im on this diet coz no alcohol allowed :cry: but having said that... guess who's lost 10lbs this week??!!! Yeeehaw!! :happydance:

My hubby went to Blackpool with his mates dressed as Batman! so he's due back later today sometime :rofl:

Hope everyone is ok? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Thanks :blush: how are you today??


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Love your pic. You look ab fab!!! CONGRATS on your weight loss!!! :happydance: :happydance: 

Baby.love - I have got everything crossed for you (even my legs!! :rofl:)!!! I really hope it is that :bfp:


----------



## baby.love

I'm on CD23 but at the mo i am unsure of my cycle length after coming off the pill. I just cant let myself get too excited yet as there are so many factors that make me think its so unlikely. Ok well maybe a little :happydance: for good measure
Well done on the weight loss thats absolutly fab :)


----------



## buffycat

gosh, i feel left out as i have no photo up!

think i will stick with Pooh Bear though!

am good, feeling a bit down as had lots of :sex: over the weekend, but OH had a delivery problem (if you catch my drift).....i really apologise if tmi......


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Since when have we worried about tmi!! :rofl: Just because he didn't arrive doesn't mean anything. I think we forget how much pressure there is on our boys to come up with the goods so to speak! You still have a few more days until OV time. Good luck for this month hun!! 

Im on the 2WW and its killing me!!! I just hope that :witch: or :bfp: is on time


----------



## owo

Morning Everyone.
Didn't do much this weekend apart from :sex::sex::sex:
I'm CD14 today and still having OV Pains and EWCM which i've had since Thursday,so we've just been making sure there's something up there when little eggy decides to pop out :rofl:

Babylove - Don't dismiss this month, I got my :bfp: last time before i had first AF after coming off BCP. It can happen. Got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning OWO!! 

Good luck this month hun!! Glad your having fun trying!!


----------



## owo

buffycat said:


> gosh, i feel left out as i have no photo up!
> 
> think i will stick with Pooh Bear though!
> 
> am good, feeling a bit down as had lots of :sex: over the weekend, but OH had a delivery problem (if you catch my drift).....i really apologise if tmi......

Don't worry my DH had that too. It is true what Kerry said, we do put a lot of pressure on our fellows to deliver. DH felt really bad when it happend. Five minutes later he was up for it again, so i jumped on and finished him off (now that's TMI :rofl:) I know that position isn't supposed to be great for TTC but the way i see it surely some up there is better than none :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

thanks owo i have got so much crossed at the moment but i have to stay level headed until i know either way. And thanks to all you girls ..I love this club :)


----------



## owo

baby.love said:


> thanks owo i have got so much crossed at the moment but i have to stay level headed until i know either way. And thanks to all you girls ..I love this club :)

I was like you, every little twinge or symptom i had i kept saying it must be my hormones waking up after coming of BCP and then when i was late i kept saying "it's just my body taking it's time". After a week of being late i couldn't resist anymore and just had to test and that when i got my :bfp:


----------



## baby.love

owo everytime i get a twinge i think its AF coming or when i feel quesy i think i am making it happen, but the veins!!! its not like i am pumping iron :rofl:...they are even coming up across the tops of my arms now.


----------



## buffycat

we do put a lot of pressure on them don't we?......

in one respect, we have the easy job (though with all of the charting etc) it doesn't feel like it!

am at the docs tomorrow morning....and i am determined not to chicken out this time (i did last time)......i just want help now....! :hissy: :hissy:

other than that weekend was good - we even made some strawberry jam! yummy yummy !

:)


----------



## Reedy

When you have little symptoms its hard not to get your hopes up a little I know I've done that a few times x


----------



## buffycat

i do it for every sysmptom and every month now......! it is sooo difficult not too when you are dreaming of that BFP.....


----------



## owo

baby.love said:


> owo everytime i get a twinge i think its AF coming or when i feel quesy i think i am making it happen, but the veins!!! its not like i am pumping iron :rofl:...they are even coming up across the tops of my arms now.

The veins changing are a common sign of pregnancy. I remember having a sharp pain through mine. I remember checking on the web and came to the conclusion that i either had breast cancer or was pregnanct. Thankfully for me it was the latter.
No one ever prepares you for how hard the wait is.


----------



## Reedy

I think as soon as you get it in your head that you want a baby there is no stopping you & the wait seems to take longer the more you think about it x


----------



## baby.love

unfortunatly the veins seem to be popping up everywhere! i have some on my thigh/wrists/palms/tops of arms! I now keep thinking i am forcing them to pop out like this..if thats possible lol. I really thought i could handle the waiting but its really hard. My DH is pretty convinced i am as he says i have a sparkle in my eyes?! God sorry about going on like a moany old moo girls xxx


----------



## baby.love

I totally agree Reedy , this TTC lark aint half a blooming rollercoaster.


----------



## owo

Baby love don't appologise for obsessing. Give me another couple of days when i know i am definetely passed ovulation time and i will be the biggest obsessor. The Two week wait is a killer.


----------



## baby.love

The thing is owo i really wasnt too bad about it this month as i had written it off as a practice month! What with coming off the pill it was the last thing on my mind, But now i am noticing little things which i am trying to put to the back of my mind until the weekend.


----------



## Reedy

Baby.Love - have you taken a test to find out? might put your mind at rest :hug:


----------



## baby.love

Reedy i done one last night and this morning and both neg within the time limit, although last nights had a faint pink line this morning which i assume is an evap, AF isnt due for another 5 days so probably too early to say. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - baby.love has and got a faint line!!! 

Sorry guys just back from a meeting. 

Do you think now is the time for us to move the BAW club across to TTC. Im not sure its fair we stay here if we are TTC. what do you think???


----------



## Reedy

NO!!!!!!! Dont go I'm still WTT & you guys are the only ones that get me through work :cry:


:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Im just worried that some people might be offended that most of us are TTC but are in the WTT section. But you could always join us in TTC section. :rofl: and then we could corrupt you into TTCing now :devil: :muaha:


----------



## doc123

i'm BAW too!!! Worked all weekend too which sucks big time!

Feeling more positive than i have done in ages about everything....


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - Im just worried that some people might be offended that most of us are TTC but are in the WTT section. But you could always join us in TTC section. :rofl: and then we could corrupt you into TTCing now :devil: :muaha:

Good Idea :happydance::rofl::hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Yep i agree its time to start the corruption :muaha:


----------



## buffycat

maybe we could go to one of the other areas instead......general chatter ?

i need my baw fix each day! :D


----------



## baby.love

Thats a good idea too buffycat :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Doc - Thats sucks working weekends. I used to be a nightclub manager so know how it feels to work weekends. But now I do mon - fri I could never go back to it. Glad you are feeling positive about it all!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Thats a great idea!! I will set BAW club in general chatter tomorrow!! Same time different place.


----------



## buffycat

phew....i thought i'd lose you all!

re working hours.....9-5 is enough for me......after 9 years i'm still getting used to that - i would hate to do shifts or weekends!

giggle though O:) - my SIL is going back to work (baby James was born in Nov), and is refusing to work Fridays......just because she wants to be at home on a Friday.....!


----------



## buffycat

oooh, did you all see that Portkpie got her bfp !??!


----------



## owo

buffycat said:


> oooh, did you all see that Portkpie got her bfp !??!

I know it's brilliant news. 
First one of many( let's hope!!)


----------



## NickyT75

Yep - its great news isn't it? im really pleased for her x


----------



## NickyT75

Well... Guess where i've been?


.... Just nipped home for a spot of :sex: 

Hubby was away at the weekend and i've only flippin gone & ovulated 3 days early!!! :dohh: I can't believe it!

Got my peak on OPK yesterday so im probably too late but had to give it a shot :rofl:

Guess that means im in the 2WW now then eh? x


----------



## buffycat

:rofl::rofl:

you make me giggle Nicky!

and as for O being early.......mine would have to smack me round the face to say it was early, i never know!

i did do an O test yesterday....faint line....will check again later...

do not envy you being in the 2WW though - but fingers crossed!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky you dirty biaaatch!!! :sex: !!! Ha ha ha Good luck though!! 
Im just jealous that I can't pop home for a bit of lovin :sex:

Im not liking this 2WW malarky!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Come girl, take a leaf out of Nicky's book and get home for some lunchtime nookie :sex:


----------



## Reedy

Yeah congrats Porkpie x :happydance::hugs:

I work 8.30am till 5.30pm monday to thursday then 8am till 1.30pm on a friday its ace :happydance:

Finish at 12.30pm though 2moro so I'm home from when hubby gets back x


----------



## owo

NickyT75 said:


> Well... Guess where i've been?
> 
> 
> .... Just nipped home for a spot of :sex:
> 
> Hubby was away at the weekend and i've only flippin gone & ovulated 3 days early!!! :dohh: I can't believe it!
> 
> Got my peak on OPK yesterday so im probably too late but had to give it a shot :rofl:
> 
> Guess that means im in the 2WW now then eh? x

:rofl: They say you should try and keep some spontinaety(sp) to it which can be difficult when TTC, but good on you.
DH is always horny in the mornings and i am always in the evening, which you can imagine doesn't quite work out, so it usually ends up being lunch time at he weekends, I always joke with him that we should sneak home at lunchtime one day to break up our day in the office, but we never have. Hmm maybe i'll give him a call :rofl: I know i'm terrible, you can tell i'm in the middle of ovulating, it's all i can think about..arh!!!!


----------



## buffycat

damn it! hubby in the office today, and he has to go to birmingham tomorrow!

wednesday - pants....i have meetings solid 11-5
thursday - eek meetings til 3pm
friday - maybe?

i get the feeling i am going to have to make an entry into my work calender:


*'13:00 - Off home for a bit of nookie'!*


this is sooo not good....OH can barely wake up each morning, let alone be 'up' for anything else!!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Good on you Nicky x :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: Buffycat that made me choke on my orange juice.


----------



## Sambatiki

Girls the way we're all carrying on you'd think we are sex starved nuns!!!!


----------



## buffycat

apologies!! would pop over with a bit of bounty, but ipswich is a bit far!

the closest i have gotten to Ipswich is that i went to uni in Norwich.....ohhh, memories..!


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: @ all us raving nymphos!! :rofl: x


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! I've just realised my egg could be getting fertilised right now as we speak!!

Can't believe im obsessing already :dohh: my 2WW is gonna seem like a lifetime isn't it? :rofl:

xx


----------



## buffycat

hum, wonder what time OH will be home tonight....i have slimming world, so it would probably make sense to :sex: beforehand.....you never know, i might lose a pound too!

:)


----------



## NickyT75

Good idea Buffy! x


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Thats is a good idea. 

Also forgot to mention that I got preggers last time with me being on top!!! :rofl:


----------



## owo

Sambatiki said:


> Buffycat - Thats is a good idea.
> 
> Also forgot to mention that I got preggers last time with me being on top!!! :rofl:

Really, that makes me feel better about yesterday's session when i jumped on top to finish DH off :rofl: Plus you definetely burn off more calories that way.

Loved your comment about the nuns. We are all terrible right now aren't we. They do say that you get more horny during ovulation, i'm definetely experiencing that :rofl: Come on 5:30 so i can go home and get (well you know what!!)


----------



## Sambatiki

RE:- Getting horny around ovulation.......

Hmmmmmm Does that mean Im ovulating everyday :rofl: :rofl:

HIGH FIVE!!!! :rofl:


----------



## owo

Sambatiki said:


> RE:- Getting horny around ovulation.......
> 
> Hmmmmmm Does that mean Im ovulating everyday :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> HIGH FIVE!!!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## doc123

Reedy- i know they are all leaving!! I'm still wtt so will still be here for a while-but have been a bit naughty from time to time so just live in hope of miracles-so i'll still be here...

I moonlight on the ttc pages as well though...


----------



## Sambatiki

GIRLIES I think we need to corrupt Doc aswell!!! :rofl: :muaha:
Although its sounds like it wouldnt take much to corrupt her!!


----------



## owo

Doc and Reedy, i think that the BAW club should move to General Chatter that way none of us will feel bad for gatecrashing the wrong section.
Would hate to split up the gang.


----------



## doc123

Not much.. been super naughty recently!! Think i'll ask the hubby about us just outright ttc rather than half heartedly waiting sort of...

And as for the ovulating chat and horniness.. this is very interesting!!!!! My hubby better look out...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Yeah general chatter seems the best way forward :)


----------



## doc123

I agree.. we are all in different situations..

Work sucks big time right now and i cant wait for today to be over!!!! Its a beautiful day outside and seems highly unfair being at work!!!!


----------



## buffycat

O = horny!

i am so bored......on yet another conf call where there are a bunch of numpties wittering on about stuff they nothing about, and fat guy next to me is picking his nose...

wtf?!?!?!?


----------



## baby.love

What a dirty man :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

General chatter it is then (must try & find that before 2moro) :rofl:

I try to picture WTT as practice before the real thing & i plan on getting lots of practice in :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Today has gone really quick for me!! Its tuesdays I hate they seem to drag for me!!

Buffycat - Pass him some tissues!!! He's such a dirty old man!!!


----------



## buffycat

he maons all day, and either eats or picks his nose all day!

i.e. he does no work!

anyway, just reading the daily mail newspaper.....apparently babies born in summer months don't do very well in GCSEs in later life.....

my birthday was march - don't think that falls into summer months!


----------



## owo

Another reason for us to move to general Chat is that porkpie is now in first tri, so that's three different sections we are technically split up into now.


----------



## Sambatiki

Girls be positive!!! We could also be in 1st trimester too very soon!!! 

Buffycat - Im an August baby.... so that explains ALOT!!! :rofl: Hence the blonde high lights!! :rofl:


----------



## owo

buffycat said:


> he maons all day, and either eats or picks his nose all day!
> 
> i.e. he does no work!
> 
> anyway, just reading the daily mail newspaper.....apparently babies born in summer months don't do very well in GCSEs in later life.....
> 
> my birthday was march - don't think that falls into summer months!

I read a while ago that babies born in Sept-Dec do better because they are older when they start school. However my birthday is in July and I'm a University Graduate, so that's blows that theory. Of course I'm assuming that if my birthday was in September i wouldn't have got a PhD.:rofl:


----------



## doc123

Eweeee! Nose picking is pretty gross..is he a flicker, eater or a sticker under the desk sort of chap????? GROSS!!!!

Mondays always super busy after weekends for me...the work just never stops!!! This forum is my only refuge!!!! You are all so normal and keeping me grounded through the insanity of wttc and ttc...THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Am feeling very sunny and happy today for the first time in ages...


----------



## owo

Sambatiki said:


> Girls be positive!!! We could also be in 1st trimester too very soon!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I hope you are right. Technically i don't think I'm quite in the 2WW yet and it is already driving me nuts. Not sure how many of those i can survive :rofl:


----------



## doc123

I'm a dec birthday but not sure about the cleverness stuff.. i did go to uni but was always bottom of my class as i was having too much fun...my brother is april birthday and he is super bright.. think the clever genes missed me out though!


----------



## doc123

Owo- when was ovulation and when can you test?


----------



## Sambatiki

We'll be having Spring/Summer babies!!! That means we'll be off during the summer on maternity leave!! YEYYYY!!! :happydance:


----------



## doc123

Havent really thought about seasons babies would be born-just have to get preggo by jan to get maternity benefit (no pressure!)-so i guess they would be summer babies!!!


----------



## buffycat

yes, but are big sweaty bellies in summer really exciting or sexy!

:D

i went to uni too.....where did you go doc? what did you study too?


----------



## Sambatiki

Any bump any time of the year will be exciting and sexy!!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I don't care when I am pregnant as long as it's soon!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hiya everyone, sorry been soooo busy again today it is just not funny!! 

Hope to catch up with you all tomorrow :hug:


----------



## owo

doc123 said:


> Owo- when was ovulation and when can you test?

I'm on CD14 now so technically today, however i had OV pains and some EWCM on Thursday and Friday, then the OV pains subsided Saturday so assumemed then, however I have OV type pains back today and TMI a ton of EWCM, so thinking that it is more likely today or the next day or so rather than over the weekend. DH have been at it like bunnies so whenever it is we should have it covered.

edit - To answer the second part of your question AF is due on the 29th of July and i will try and wait until then. Last time i tested two days early and it was BFN and then four days late and BFP, so i have a history of not getting a BFP early.


----------



## owo

Hey Tracy, That sucks you've had a busy day, at least the day goes quick then.
I have loads of things i should have been doing today, however it was far more interesting on here. Must get some work done tomorrow, so maybe more quiet on here then.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya tracy!! 

Thought you'd disappeared off the face of the earth!! Did you have a good weekend??


----------



## buffycat

oh stuff work, they don't pay me enough anyway!

ditto about pregnancy - bring it on asap!

:dust:


----------



## Sambatiki

YEY MONDAY BAW club is nearly over!! :happydance:


----------



## owo

I'm soo glad that it's 5 o clock. Only 30 mins to go :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Whats everyone got planned for tonight?? Apart from the obvious :sex:
DF is away until weds :cry: So I expect I'll be lurking on here... how sad am I?? :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Hey girls thought i'd quickly pop in and say see you all tomorrow :) i have been feeling rubbish all day but hope to be a bit more chatty in the morning


----------



## buffycat

not sad at all....!

well i have slimming world (though i call it fat world).....not sure if i will stay yet.....i'll get even more depressed by staying for them to say "ooh, you've had a little gain this week"

also going to start a cross stitch for my friend whose baby is due in September.....

and also the obvious.... :sex:


----------



## buffycat

baby.love said:


> Hey girls thought i'd quickly pop in and say see you all tomorrow :) i have been feeling rubbish all day but hope to be a bit more chatty in the morning

hope you are feeling better tomorrow...:) :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Baby.love - Hope you'll start to feel better soon. :hug:


----------



## owo

Apart from the obvious. :rofl:
Probably chores, need to clean the hamsters cage, do laundry etc etc
Nothing exciting.


----------



## Sambatiki

I hate it when DF is away. I live in a tiny village, where the average age is 104!!! :rofl: So I feel quite cut off. I might have a nice bath and chill out.


----------



## owo

babylove have a good evening. Hope you feel better soon.

Buffy that's why i would never join a slimming club, my weight always fluctuates, so i would get terribly disheartened to be told "been eating all the cakes again, when i hadn't". Always thought it was daft to pay to be told the obvious. But that's just my opinion. I've also known people that swear by the slimming clubs.


----------



## Sambatiki

Slimming clubs I think is the equivilant of public humilation!!!


----------



## owo

Sambatiki said:


> I hate it when DF is away. I live in a tiny village, where the average age is 104!!! :rofl: So I feel quite cut off. I might have a nice bath and chill out.

When DH is away i usually put on a girly flick that i know he would hate and cook myself something yummy.


----------



## Sambatiki

I think I might get myself a big bag of haribo!! and a bar of galaxy. 

I wouldn't mind so much but he's away for 2 days sometimes 3 every 6 days :cry: Nevermind!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Right girlies Im gonna fly!! 

See ya tomorrow in GENERAL CHATTER!!


----------



## Sambatiki

p.s Not literally fly!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## owo

Sambatiki said:


> p.s Not literally fly!! :rofl: :rofl:

Have a good evening. Don't eat too many Haribo :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

girly film and something yummy for dinner - that's what i do too.....glad i have two cats for company too....

i'll let you know how my public humiliation goes tonight! sw does work for me, but my lack of self-discipline usually gets in the way of doing really well! oops!


----------



## buffycat

owo said:


> Have a good evening. Don't eat too many Haribo :rofl:

no such thing as too much haribo!


----------



## Reedy

Bye Sambatiki

Sorry not been around much today got drawn in by facebook - they have a group for 90's kids it was bringing back all the memories I've laughing so much lol x 

See you all 2moro x x x x
Have a good evening all x x x


----------



## NatalieW

Hello ladies,


have a good evening! I've only finished work.. I love haribo, never stays in my house long!!!:rofl:


----------



## buffycat

the 90's - gosh all those clothes and rubbish bands !!!!

if only i could access facebook from work!


----------



## buffycat

NatalieM said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> 
> have a good evening! I've only finished work.. I love haribo, never stays in my house long!!!:rofl:

hey...why sad today?


----------



## NatalieW

Not sure. think its the hormones! Due on thursday but never had pmt this early in the week. Bit stressed about work as well and and wedding...just feel a bit down tbh...

how was your day buffy cat?


----------



## buffycat

weddings can be stressful....when is it? not long is it now?

i'm ok though, fed up with rubbish people at work....

i'm also about to O apparently (though i never know)......i'm just not sure how many months of trying i can take.....everytime that :witch: arrives, i crumble into an emotional blob and feel so sad.....

going to the doctors in the morning.....try and see if there's anything going on....

where'd you work?


----------



## NatalieW

I know I'm being silly, there are worse things out there that could be worrying me...

Just had enough of planning and being the main topic of conversation! There are other parts of my life too... wedding is the 26th July.

I know about rubbish people at work, I work with a lot!!! Its horrid because you know your good at your job and care you do a good job and then there are other who don't give a rats bum!!! I work for a secondary school in West Berkshire

How many months have you been trying?? I know I'm going to feel like it? Are you charting as well?:hug:


----------



## doc123

Lucky you lot all leaving work- i'm here till ten!!!!! IT SUCKS!!!!!!!!!

In response to uni question- i did sciences and stuff...


----------



## buffycat

trying since Match 07, had my mc in March 08........i'm not very good at this charting stuff though, i've only just pinpointed O......plus, i don't want to make it too scientific.....am doing opks though.....it all puts so much pressure on though.....

i work in IT.....the blokes on my team are all lazy.....

off home now....i'll be late in tomorrow cos of doctors appointment....

take cara Natalie.....keep smiling...

luv & hugs
:hugs:


----------



## buffycat

see you tomorrow doc :hi:

hope you get a peaceful evening....


----------



## NatalieW

doc, what job do you do to keep you working until 10??

Buffy cat - good luck with doc's let me know how it goes xx


----------



## doc123

OK Natalie M- i'm outed I'm a doc...


----------



## NatalieW

silly me!!! :rofl:


----------



## doc123

Well i just feel so silly/embarassed i didnt want to share what i did really...and choose the login before i realised i was going to post anything!!!!!... i work in obstetrics and gynaecology so surrounded by preggo women all day everyday (which is horrible actually) and desperate to get preggo-delivering babies when i work on labour ward can be heartbreaking for me.. 

and i know from a biology point of view how it SHOULD all work.. but still having all the same insecurities everyone else is having..


----------



## NatalieW

Your human, you have to through the same stuff as the rest of us.. you just work in a joyful but sad environment... my mum is a midwife


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Girls...

Im back!!! 

Nat - Good evening treacle

Doc - I can see how hard it must be.... :hug:


----------



## NatalieW

Good evening Kerry!!! How was your day?


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - DULL DULL DULL!!! :rofl: 

OMG just noticed your ticker!!! I bet your bouncing off the ceiling!! btw you have to show us pics. Id never forgive you otherwise!! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Of course I'll post photos....


----------



## doc123

Nat M- thanks for being understanding i was really nervous people knowing.. labour ward is mostly really positive and a great place to work.. 

tonight been in the early pregnancy unit and most of that is horrid as early mcs and women who have been through mcs which isnt so great.. i try really hard to be sympathetic and understanding having been there twice myself as patient with my mcs... its a total leveller.. and some of my colleagues give really shit advice and support to women.. i think lots of women here have been misled and treated horribly by some doctors, (which is why i was nervous people on the forum knowing i'm a doc) and they have every right to be upset with them.. i was treated terribly by my colleagues when my mcs happened and it was humiliating...and i felt ashamed of the profession for it...

I'm going to be a GP now...i always wanted to work on labour wards and do obstetrics but you have no life, the hours are terrible and most of the docs end up as really screwed up people the more senior they get...it was a hard choice but totally the right one.. when i do get children (fingers crossed) I want to be a parent irrespective of my career and i couldnt spend all that time away from them ironically delivering other womens babies if i spent no time with them... so it was a no brainer! Midwives get to do all the lovely normal deliveries as well which i am really jealous of!! I think i should have been a midwife!!! I totally up for all that holistic stuff.. 

Hope your evening not too boring.. my night has been suprisingly quiet which is really nice for a change.. curry at home then bed when i get home! And no no bd tonight- to f$$$ing knackered!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi doc

its really interesting to hear the 'other' side of the story iykwim. I was very lucky with both the team at A&E and at the EPU. They were absolutley fantastic


----------



## Sambatiki

MORNING!!

Don't forget BAW is in general chatter now!! See ya there


----------



## NatalieW

doc123 said:


> Nat M- thanks for being understanding i was really nervous people knowing.. labour ward is mostly really positive and a great place to work..
> 
> tonight been in the early pregnancy unit and most of that is horrid as early mcs and women who have been through mcs which isnt so great.. i try really hard to be sympathetic and understanding having been there twice myself as patient with my mcs... its a total leveller.. and some of my colleagues give really shit advice and support to women.. i think lots of women here have been misled and treated horribly by some doctors, (which is why i was nervous people on the forum knowing i'm a doc) and they have every right to be upset with them.. i was treated terribly by my colleagues when my mcs happened and it was humiliating...and i felt ashamed of the profession for it...
> 
> I'm going to be a GP now...i always wanted to work on labour wards and do obstetrics but you have no life, the hours are terrible and most of the docs end up as really screwed up people the more senior they get...it was a hard choice but totally the right one.. when i do get children (fingers crossed) I want to be a parent irrespective of my career and i couldnt spend all that time away from them ironically delivering other womens babies if i spent no time with them... so it was a no brainer! Midwives get to do all the lovely normal deliveries as well which i am really jealous of!! I think i should have been a midwife!!! I totally up for all that holistic stuff..
> 
> Hope your evening not too boring.. my night has been suprisingly quiet which is really nice for a change.. curry at home then bed when i get home! And no no bd tonight- to f$$$ing knackered!!!!

Doc of course we understand, we're not going to have a go at you!!! You get to see both sides...


----------

